# shearing a great pyrenees?



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you supposed to cut a great pyrenees hair in the summer. My 3 year old dog is very hot and started getting hot spots. I have heard that you should and I have also heard that you shouldn't. Do you all shear yours? Hoss seems soooo hot I feel sorry for him!! Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We trim our long haired dogs (2) in the summer. It's just to hot here in MS and certain breeds weren't meant to live in hot, humid conditions. They seem to appreciate it. Makes it easier for us to keep ticks and cockleburrs off them too.


----------



## Genevieve M. (Nov 14, 2006)

We have 2, and we do not shear them. Our vet told us that as long as we have a kiddie pool out for them, they are actually cooler with long hair.


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

When our GP was with us, we asked the vet the same question. He said don't shear him unless the hair was very matted or the like. He said they have a layer of downy fine hair under the visible long hair and that the combination of the two layers act as their 'air conditioning'. He would pant alot but would rarely go in the pond to cool off. When he would go into the pond on a hot day, he would go in and sit down with the water about neck high.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Save any hair that you shave, it spins up nice!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> here's the deal - a Great Pyrenees is SUPPOSED to live in the Pyrenees Mountains, okay? That climate is what that coat was bred to endure.
> 
> Now, I'm guessing you don't live in the Pryenees Mountains so, what you're SUPPOSED to do will depend on where you are.
> 
> ...



I agree. We shear our 2 Great Pyrenees and it is obvious that it is a huge relief to them. We don;t live in their natural habitat and mine do get matted as they are outside dogs that love to swim year round. I really think the "coat makes them cooler" belief is a myth. I haven;t been able to find any evidence to back it up except other hearsay. My vet agrees and it works very well for my dogs.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i agree with the haircut. my pyr is obviously much happier with a shorter coat. he really suffers from the heat and laying in the creek isn't always enough to cool him off.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> really? I'm surprised! When I saved hair from my Old English Sheepdogs, the spinners specifically wouldn't take clippings or shearings - only "brushings" as the cut ends were prickly/sharp and didn't spin as well as the tapered brushed-out brushings! I sent bags and bags to spinners ! :shrug:


Just what I was thinking. I can spin brushed out hair, but not clipped hair - vastly different textures.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I knew I could count on you for advice. I think I will shear him this weekend, if it all works out good, I will make a routine of it. He lives outside, and doesn't have a creek to get into. We keep him a tank of water out, but he doesn't really lay in it. Thanks for all the help, Marilyn


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> really? I'm surprised! When I saved hair from my Old English Sheepdogs, the spinners specifically wouldn't take clippings or shearings - only "brushings" as the cut ends were prickly/sharp and didn't spin as well as the tapered brushed-out brushings! I sent bags and bags to spinners ! :shrug:


Yes, the ones that are too short I card into my wool.....anything else gets carded and spun alone.
I also use a mild shampoo to get the dog smell out.


----------

